# Pocket Holes to Join Table Top Boards



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

I was planning on joining all the table top sections using pocket holes and screws. I don't think that wood movement will be a problem but I wanted to ask you guys what you think. Would it be a bad idea to do so or is it a good way to join the table top boards?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Your not gonna use glue? :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rsetina said:


> I was planning on joining all the table top sections using pocket holes and screws. I don't think that wood movement will be a problem but I wanted to ask you guys what you think. Would it be a bad idea to do so or is it a good way to join the table top boards?


I would not use pocket screws. I would joint the edges so they mate well, and use just glue and clamps. Alternate the clamps on top and bottom of the glue up. Use cauls and clamps to get alignment.












 







.


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

mdntrdr said:


> Your not gonna use glue? :blink:


Oh yeah, I am going to use glue, but I thought the pocket holes and screws would hold the boards together better than just glue. It's a project for a friend and I want to make it a good strong joint. I know glued joints are stronger than the wood next to them but I wanted to add a little extra strength. I like the strength of pocket holes and if they wont interfere with wood movement I was going to glue and join them this way.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

rsetina said:


> Oh yeah, I am going to use glue


 
Glue is all that is needed, the pocket holes would only serve to weaken the joint IMO. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

rsetina said:


> Oh yeah, I am going to use glue, but I thought the pocket holes and screws would hold the boards together better than just glue. It's a project for a friend and I want to make it a good strong joint. I know glued joints are stronger than the wood next to them but I wanted to add a little extra strength. I like the strength of pocket holes and if they wont interfere with wood movement I was going to glue and join them this way.


If you had your mind made up, why bother to ask for opinions?












 







.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't think a pocket screw would suffice. Don't know how you milled and edged your material but I glued up 3" thick maple tops saturday for new work benches for the guys and needed all hands on deck, glue and every bar clamp in my arsenal


----------



## rsetina (Nov 30, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> If you had your mind made up, why bother to ask for opinions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hadn't made my mind up cabinetman. I want some input from the woodworkers on this forum since this is only the second fly tying table top I've made and I thought I'd try something different if it was useful, but from what most guys say here, I don't need to do the extra step of a pocket holes for strength. Scott thinks it would even weaken the joint. Glue and clamps it is then. Thanks for the input guys. It's much appreciated by this novice. :thumbsup:


----------

